# CUTTING HDPE?



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

How do you cut hdpe? Can you use a jigsaw like you would with wood, files and sandpaper?

Can you spray it? Drill it etc?

And can you double it with glue? If so what glue? Cheers


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I hope this gets an answer, because I'd like to know myself. Thanks for asking, blue.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Once I cut out a frame of HDPE. I used a coping saw. I believe I jigsaw would be ok if you can adjust the speed. The material tends to melt to the teeth at high speed. I used sandpaper to round the edges.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Easy to cut and shape.. hard to bond to timber.. I've heared a lot about people having trouble bonding hdpe to timber, this is one I made for wombat on this forum, I hope its still in one piece ? Wombat? Is it ? Lol


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

I've used both a scrollsaw and a bandsaw to cut HDPE with no issues. It is slightly easier to work than wood although it does not sand well - a router is the easiest way to round HDPE frames off. It's difficult to obtain a good finish, the best way appears to be sanding to a fine grit then flame polishing, melting the surface to leave a smooth finish. Due to its chemical composition it is very very difficult to bond to anything, there are specialist glues available but they are expensive and the results are not very consistent. Gluing it to itself is virtually impossible without welding it under great pressure.

I love HDPE due to its ease of machining and shaping and its inherent strength, I have several 1/2" frames that weigh very little yet can cope with the heaviest of bandsets with no issues. The best HDPE I've found is from directplasticsonline.co.uk, large range of thicknesses and sizes.

I know a lot of people on here use cutting boards which are brilliant and cheap as long as they are HDPE as most of them are LDPE (low density) and they bend with heavy draw weights, still very unlikely to break however!!

Spraying it is also inconsistent, most paints even those like the krylon fusion paints will flake from HDPE after a while, a good primer is essential as is roughing up the surface to give something for the paint to adhere to. I have also heard that passing a flame over the HDPE before painting helps with adhesion.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

bullseyeben! said:


> Easy to cut and shape.. hard to bond to timber.. I've heared a lot about people having trouble bonding hdpe to timber, this is one I made for wombat on this forum, I hope its still in one piece ? Wombat? Is it ? Lol


I don't remember seeing this one Ben. I looks terrific.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I use both a bandsaw and scrollsaw. The scrollsaw works best when I dial back the speed about 1/4, otherwise it will melt and rebond as the blade passes.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Something here may be helpful. http://www.kingplastic.com/king-plastic-how-to-videos/


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

I've just about finished my first HDPE frame and found it an easy material to work. First rough cut using an adjustable speed jigsaw then shaped by hand using a Dremel and a course sanding bit.

I've just got to do the final finish, which I'm guessing will be the hardest part. The frame is going to be a user though so I will just sand with a fine grit as I understand that otherwise HDPE is prone to being rather slippy!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

It is slippery dry but has the unique feature of being less slippery when wet.


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

yea its slippy stuff a sling or lanyard is a must unless ya want a visit to the dentist

remember this stuff is used as cutting boards for food prep so not much sticks to it


----------

